# opinions?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I was wondering about people thoughts. We're trying to decide when to show Jazz AKC. I took him to another AKC show to see how he'd do in the crowd and hubbub. He did really well- tail up and interested, happy and prancy. He got a lot of positive feedback, which was nice.  He spent most of the time sniffing pockets looking for treats. He made fast friends with a couple kids who were desperate to pet a poodle and none of the people showing would allow it, so Jazz soaked it all up. He only backed up one time when someone rushed him while speaking loudly. Other than that, he approached them. In his conformation class he is perfect now, but he knows everyone.  In public he is pretty good now, SO much bolder than he was a few months ago. It must have been a phase, but he is not 100% yet.

We are of two minds. The first is to show him UKC first. The shows are smaller and I can show him myself. There are a bunch of shows coming up, but not until May. Then I can show him in AKC later after he turns a year. The benefits of that are he could really use more head hair and he could fill out more (he is a little slim at 9 months old) plus generally mature mentally some more. 

The other is to show him AKC for giggles and laughs now. If he isn't perfect in there, it's okay. The trouble is even in the puppy classes they are using pro handlers or else the breeders are showing the dogs themselves. I'm not sure I am up for showing him myself in AKC, but I also am not sure I want to pay the big bucks unnecessarily now. 

I am getting differing opinions from others. One says get a handler and throw him in there now. Another says wait and let him 'burst onto the scene' when over a year old. Another says show him in a nearby state first (Arizona). 

What have you done with your slightly mentally immature dogs? Is it important to show AKC as a puppy? Is it okay to show UKC now and AKC later? It will be hard to do both at the same time.

I realize it is totally our decision, but I like hearing peoples thoughts. Everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ideally, I wouldn't send him out in AKC until he's ready to win and I think doing UKC is a fun way for you guys to bond and get some practice. But realistically, if you send him out with a handler, it will help his confidence and he'll grow more hair while he's with her.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Exactly, CM. That's the issue we are facing. Ideally, I would show him AKC myself because he is good to go with me, but I am too timid to do it against all the professionals. There are two handlers I like. I need to make a decision.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Waiting till after a year, are you not at a disadvantage, then you need to be in full clip rather than just puppy clip and the full clip HAS TO BE PERFECT?

The plan for my 2 pups is to finish (at least here in Canada, and maybe US) before 1 yr. Then grow coat for a year or 2 and then come out as a special.

That being said, one of our first US shows is probably going to be PCA next month which I believe we have reasonable expectations to show well at. My breeder/co-owner is also the handler.

Just my opinion, but having shown Sophie in continental clip when she was too young was a real disadvantage. 

I am brand new to all of this myself, only been at it for about 3 years. But showing as a puppy makes more sense because the clip is easier to get perfect. 

My 2 cents...Sammy


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

sammy66 said:


> My breeder/co-owner is also the handler.Sammy


That's my issue. I need to find someone who isn't already busy.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> That's my issue. I need to find someone who isn't already busy.


I think all the good ones are already busy....but that doesnt mean they cant help you out as well. Madonna goes out with Sharon Svoboda in two weeks. She has several other poodles, toys, mini's and standards of all ages. But she has several assistants. What about your breeder..does she handle dogs?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

sammy66 said:


> Waiting till after a year, are you not at a disadvantage, then you need to be in full clip rather than just puppy clip and the full clip HAS TO BE PERFECT?
> 
> The plan for my 2 pups is to finish (at least here in Canada, and maybe US) before 1 yr. Then grow coat for a year or 2 and then come out as a special.
> 
> ...


Very cool...Madonna and I will be there she will be in Novice class with a handler..We should plan to meet up.  Tammie


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Show UKC. You most likely will get a Champion in a weekend but you will have fun. Then you can work on your Grand Champion & top 10 standing. It will be good for both of you. Then go for AKC.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I say do UKC first. You will both have fun and gain experience, which will be a big confidence booster for you both. I'm willing to bet Jazz just needs a few really fun, relaxed, happy showing experiences and he will be raring to get into that ring. When I tried showing Trev UKC that one time it took him about two times in the ring for him to realize "hey this is fun, people look at me and clap!" And he is more like Jazz, a bit reserved. He still is, I get a lot of snide comments about it from people. :-/ Well, sorry my poodle doesn't like it when you rush up screeching "oh look at the cute poodle!!!" and try to grab his face. *rolls eyes* He's a dog with feelings, not a stuffed animal!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My breeder is an excellent handler. She did it for, gosh, 20 years or more, but not anymore. I am contacting handlers. If all else fails, I suppose I will take him in for giggles and laughs, but it's very intimidating. I'd probably be the only owner handler.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a feeling you can hold your own! But I hope you find a handler you like in your area too..it will go much faster


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so glad you asked this question because I'm in the same exact predicament!

We were hoping to start Aria in her first show in April, but I've decided to just take her as a spectator and hopefully we will be ready in may.

Her breeder will be at the April and the May show. 

We are in a handlers class and she is showing progress after only 2 classes, but she is also in obedience And has been going for months, but she acts like such an idiot around other dogs. She barks And lunges and is so easily distracted by everything in our obedience class. Our handlers class is in a different more closed space in the training center And there are a few less dogs so she seems to focus a bit better in there, but I just have no idea how she is going to handle a show with so many other dogs. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck hunny518! I had issues with Jazz, too, but he seems to have come around a lot.

Sometimes I wonder why I want to do it. There even seems to be a heirarchy in handlers! Sheesh. "don't use this one, this one is good, this one doesn't win, this one does, this one is mean to the dogs, this one uses four assistants.' LOL. 

Most handlers around here are so busy I am happy I was contacted by a handler I like.  We are getting together in a couple weeks. Jazz' first AKC show will be in April whether I have the handler do it or myself. He'll have two months to show in puppy coat, that's it. 

I hope Aria gets more time than Jazz will! When is her birthday?


----------

